# la toca y se le pega



## polyglotwannabe

Hola: he leído esto:
Contexto: una chica que trabaja para una casa de sirvienta recibe la visita nocturna del señor de la casa, que la toca _*y se le pega *_( yo soy de origen cubano y decimos '_la repella' _cuando se pega el cuerpo al de una mujer provocativamente)
Este _*pegarse *_me esta dando trabajo llevarlo al Português.
Intento: ''Uma garota que trabalha numa casa como empregada recebe uma visita noturna do dono da casa, que a toca e se encosta em ela…''
Estará bien esa traducción para el nativo portugés?
Gracias,
poly


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal, '_apalpar_' é o termo que se usa em vez de '_tocar_'. '_Encostar-se *a*',_ ou mesmo '_roçar-se *em*_', estão bem.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Should I say: encosta-se em ella or se encosta em ela?. What is the proper grammar rule there?.


----------



## Carfer

A colocação habitual em Portugal é a enclítica, '_encosta-se nela'. _No sentido sexual, no entanto, a regência portuguesa costuma ser '_a_'('_encosta-se  a ela')_. _'Encostar-se em'_ tem mais o sentido de '_apoiar-se_' em alguém ou nalguma coisa.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Obrigado pelo seu conselho e ajuda, parceiro.!


----------



## gato radioso

Poderia dizer-se _encosta-se-lhe?_


----------



## polyglotwannabe

gato, I am not sure about your proposition. It looks good to me because - lhe is also used to refer to women. Let's see if a native speaker say something about it.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Poderia dizer-se _encosta-se-lhe?_



Nada o impede, mas, neste contexto específico, parece-me que '_encosta-se-lhe_' lhe retira alguma carga sexual.  _'Encosta-se a ela'_ é mais sugestivo.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Nada o impede, mas, neste contexto específico, parece-me que '_encosta-se-lhe_' lhe retira alguma carga sexual. _'Encosta-se a ela'_ é mais sugestivo. 
Which is fitting, because the context is charged up with sexual tones.


----------



## gato radioso

Obrigado a ambos.
Queria colocar uma dúvida: acham que _encosta-se-lhe _pode adicionar una nuance de incómodo, moléstia, excessiva proximidade para a rapariga?​Porque eu diria que, pelo menos em castelhano assim é.​Se dissermos: _El joven se arrimó a ella..._ embora estas coisas dependam muito do contexto parece claro esse conteúdo sexual que o Carfer já apontou. Mas se dissermos que _El joven se le arrimó/pegó..._ isto parece exprimir una idea de que essa proximidade era excessiva (por ser indesejada, porque ele tinha mau cheiro ou dava muito calor...etc) e pode ainda soar a comentário humorístico.​


----------



## Carfer

Não creio. Dito de uma maneira ou de outra, parece-me que a ideia de molestar está sempre presente. _'Arrimar-se_', que hoje é raro ouvir, ao que me parece, significava quando era jovem exactamente o mesmo que '_encostar-se_', mas com uma conotação brejeira, de malandrice.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

He encontrado este verbo en Priberam que puede describir bien la acción de 'repellar' o pegársele provocativamente a una mujer.
*
en·co·xar*
(_en- + coxa + -ar_)
_verbo transitivo e intransitivo_
[Brasil, Informal]  Encostar-se, geralmente por trás, e esfregar o sexo nas coxas ou nas nádegas de alguém (ex.: _alguém já viu o homem encoxar no metro; a vítima reconheceu o suspeito que a encoxou_).
Que creen?.


----------



## Guigo

_Encoxar_ parece ser de uso mais recente. O mais usado, outrora, era esfregar ou esfregar-se (usando o corpo) e apalpar (usando as mãos). Para este último, também se usa _palmear_ ou _manusear_.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Thanks, guigo


----------



## Carfer

Mesmo vindo essa acepção do Priberam, não me parece que _'encoxar_' seja um termo muito comum. '_Empernar_' (que não é exactamente a mesma coisa, mas se aproxima), esse sim, era, mas já há muitos anos. Actualmente, não sei.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Okay, thanks guido and Carter. You opinion always matters to me.


----------



## gato radioso

polyglotwannabe said:


> He encontrado este verbo en Priberam que puede describir bien la acción de 'repellar' o pegársele provocativamente a una mujer.
> 
> *en·co·xar*
> (_en- + coxa + -ar_)
> _verbo transitivo e intransitivo_
> [Brasil, Informal]  Encostar-se, geralmente por trás, e esfregar o sexo nas coxas ou nas nádegas de alguém (ex.: _alguém já viu o homem encoxar no metro; a vítima reconheceu o suspeito que a encoxou_).
> Que creen?.



Vejo então que seria como o nosso _restregar*se.*_
(Restregar seria frotar enérgicamente com um objeto: por exemplo limpar uma panela com um esfregão)


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Sí, eso es. Como la palabra usada por cubanos, 'repellar' que es equivalente a su restregarse.


----------

